# Πρόεδρε ή κύριε Πρόεδρε;



## zoi (May 16, 2010)

Ενοχλώ μάλλον για θέματα που για εσάς είναι απλά και ήδη λυμένα προ πολλού... Ψάχνω, ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω. Πως προφωνούμε έναν Πρόεδρο; Και πιο συγκεκριμένα...
Πρόεδρε της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας;
Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας;
Κύριε Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας; /Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας;
Αξιότιμε Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας; /Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας;
Αξιότιμε κύριε Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας;/Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας;

Αφού το ΄Πρόεδρε' είναι τίτλος από μόνο του, χρησιμοποιούμε και το «κύριε»;

έμπλεξα...


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2010)

zoi said:


> Αξιότιμε κύριε Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας



Αυτό είναι το πρώτο που έψαξα και μου έδωσε κάποια αξιόπιστα ευρήματα.

Δεν ξέρω όμως πού αλλού να ψάξω. Στον Ζαμπούνη;


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2010)

Ο Ζαμπούνης δεν ξερω αν ασχολείται, το σαβουάρ βιβρ της Χαλκούση όμως λέει ότι προσφωνούμε με το κύριος+επαγγελματικό τίτλο. 
Κύριε Πρόεδρε
Κύριε Καθηγητά
Κύριε Συνταγματάρχα
όμως...
Γιατρέ μου
(ίσως λόγω της αμεσότητας από ανάγκη)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2010)

Νομίζω και αξιότιμε, και κύριε (με κεφαλαίο «Κ» δεν το ήθελε ο Σαρτζετάκης; )


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

Με κάνατε και πήγα στον Ζαμπούνη (σ. 204).

Γραπτώς:
Προς την Αυτού Εξοχότητα, τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, κύριον ...
Προφορικώς:
Κύριε Πρόεδρε...


----------



## Count Baltar (May 17, 2010)

Θυμάμαι στον Στρατό μάς έλεγαν πως όλοι προσφωνούνται με το "κύριε", πλην Στρατηγών που είναι κύριοι εξ ορισμού. Μήπως κάτι το ίδιο με τον Πρόεδρο;


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2010)

Και το Στρατηγέ με "μου": Στρατηγέ μου, όπως ο γιατρός.


----------



## zoi (May 17, 2010)

Άσκηση, ε; Τελικά απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω κάνει ο καθείς ό,τι τουρθει.... Εννοώ ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, ε;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

zoi said:


> ασκηση ε; Τελικά απ ότι καταλαβαίνω κάνει ο καθείς ό,τι τουρθει.... Εννοώ ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, ε;


Εδώ συμφωνεί ο Ζαμπούνης με τη Χαλκούση! Αυτό είναι Ο ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ του κανόνα! :)


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Με κάνατε και πήγα στον Ζαμπούνη (σ. 204).


Εντωμεταξύ αυτό δεν έκανε σε κανέναν εντύπωση;


----------



## Earion (May 18, 2010)

Κανόνες υπάρχουν, αλλά ίσως να μην τους βρίσκουμε εκεί που ψάχνουμε. Υπάρχει πρωτόκολλο και εθιμοτυπία στην Ελλάδα και οι κατεξοχήν φορείς τους είναι ο στρατός, η εκκλησία και η διπλωματική υπηρεσία.
Στο _Εγχειρίδιο πρωτοκόλλου – εθιμοτυπίας_ του Σωτήρη Τριαντάφυλλου (Αθήνα, 2001, σ. 206), ημιεπίσημη έκδοση (ο συγγραφέας διετέλεσε επικεφαλής εθιμοτυπίας στο Υπουργείο Άμυνας) γίνεται η εξής χρήσιμη διάκριση που διαλευκαίνει το ζήτημα. Υπάρχουν:
το *αξίωμα *(η επίσημη εκφορά του τίτλου του προσώπου),
η επίσημη προσφώνηση, που *επιγράφεται *σε οτιδήποτε απευθύνεται στο πρόσωπο αυτό (επιστολή ή μήνυμα),
η *προσφώνηση*, όταν απευθύνεται κανείς προφορικά προς το πρόσωπο (εννοείται ότι το πρόσωπο είναι παρόν)
και η *φιλοφρόνηση*, με την οποία κλείνει κάθε επιστολή ή μήνυμα.​Παράδειγμα, για τον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας:
ο τίτλος του είναι: ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας
η επιγραφή του είναι: Η Αυτού Εξοχότης ο Πρόεδρος της [Ελληνικής] Δημοκρατίας, κύριος Τάδε (άρα στην αιτιατική, «Προς την Α.Ε. τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, κύριο Τάδε»)
η προσφώνηση (παρόντος του προέδρου) είναι: «Εξοχότατε» ή «Κύριε Πρόεδρε της Δημοκρατίας», ή απλά «Κύριε Πρόεδρε»
η φιλοφρόνηση με την οποία κλείνει μια επιστολή: «Με σεβασμό», ή «Με εκτίμηση».​
Ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις προβλέπονται για σειρά πολιτικών αρχόντων, κρατικών αξιωματούχων, στρατιωτικών κ.ά.
Ο Σαρτζετάκης, που επέμενε στο κεφαλαίο κάππα είχε δίκιο, από καθαρά τυπική πλευρά· άλλο αν ήταν αχώνευτος, υπερφίαλος και ανυπόφορα stickler σε λεπτομέρειες (αλλά όντας αυτός που ήταν, γι' αυτό "κόλλησε" στις λεπτομέρειες στην υπόθεση Λαμπράκη).
Ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια:
Η συντομογραφία του "κύριος" έχει πληθυντικό το "κ.κ." που διαβάζεται "κύριοι" (όχι εις διπλούν "κύριοι κύριοι"). Μόνο στην Εκκλησία το διαβάζουν "εις διπλούν". Και όχι μόνο στον πληθυντικό αλλά το γυρνούν και "αναδρομικά" στον ενικό. Όλοι έχουμε ακούσει να αποκαλούν φερειπείν τον μητροπολίτη της δείνα επαρχίας "κύριο κύριο Χρυσόστομο" (γενική "του κυρίου κυρίου" --προκειμένου δε περί αποθανόντος, βυζαντινότατα: "του κυρού"). Λογικά και τυπικά είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι από εκείνα τα γραφικά λάθη που έχουν πίσω τους τόσο βαριά παράδοση ώστε να καταντά σχολαστικισμός η διόρθωση! Όντως, η παράδοση είναι χιλιόχρονη. Μέχρι και στην αναγεννησιακή Ιταλία βρίσκονται παρόμοια παραδείγματα.

Για την ιστορική περιέργεια, η διπλογραφία ξεκίνησε από την ύστερη Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία. Στα νομίσματα και στις επιγραφές η συντομογραφία AN (Augustus Noster) σήμαινε τον αυτοκράτορα (Αύγουστο). Όταν υπήρχαν ταυτόχρονα δύο αυτοκράτορες η συντομογραφία γινόταν A.A.N.N. (Augusti Nostri), κι όταν υπήρχαν τρεις (γιατί κι αυτό συνέβη) A.A.A.N.N.N.
Σε παλαιά κινηματογραφικά επίκαιρα της εποχής του Μεταξά (π.χ. εορτασμοί στο Καλλιμάρμαρο) θα δείτε τη συντομογραφία Α.Α.Β.Β.Υ.Υ. (=Αυτών Βασιλικαί Υψηλότητες). Εννοούσαν τα πολλά πριγκιπικά πρόσωπα που υπήρχαν γύρω από το βασιλιά Γεώργιο Β΄, δηλαδή τις αδερφές του και το ζεύγος του διαδόχου Παύλου και της Φρειδερίκης. 
Οδός Διαδόχου Παύλου υπάρχει ακόμα στο Ψυχικό. Δεν είναι για τον σημερινό Παύλο, της Μαρί Σαντάλ, είναι για τον παππού του. Εκείνος ο Παύλος έγινε βασιλιάς και πέθανε, αλλά μερικοί σ' αυτό τον κόσμο δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι τα πράγματα προχωρούν.


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

Εξαίρετο σημείωμα, Earion, και ευχαριστούμε θερμά. :) Για το "κ.κ." είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2885), οπότε πάω να προσθέσω κι εκεί σύνδεσμο προς τα 'δώ.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ αυτό δεν έκανε σε κανέναν εντύπωση;



Η σωστή ενημέρωση απαιτεί σωστές πηγές. 
Άλλωστε ο Ζαμπούνης είναι το μόνο σαβουάρ βιβρ που εξηγεί την εθιμοτυπία της ρίψης ανθέων στο σκυλάδικο (βεβαίως, άμα ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές του θα σε πούνε φλούφλη).


----------



## Themis (Mar 25, 2017)

Earion said:


> Η συντομογραφία του "κύριος" έχει πληθυντικό το "κ.κ." που διαβάζεται "κύριοι" (όχι εις διπλούν "κύριοι κύριοι"). Μόνο στην Εκκλησία το διαβάζουν "εις διπλούν". Και όχι μόνο στον πληθυντικό αλλά το γυρνούν και "αναδρομικά" στον ενικό. Όλοι έχουμε ακούσει να αποκαλούν φερειπείν τον μητροπολίτη της δείνα επαρχίας "κύριο κύριο Χρυσόστομο" (γενική "του κυρίου κυρίου" --προκειμένου δε περί αποθανόντος, βυζαντινότατα: "του κυρού"). Λογικά και τυπικά είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι από εκείνα τα γραφικά λάθη που έχουν πίσω τους τόσο βαριά παράδοση ώστε να καταντά σχολαστικισμός η διόρθωση! Όντως, η παράδοση είναι χιλιόχρονη. Μέχρι και στην αναγεννησιακή Ιταλία βρίσκονται παρόμοια παραδείγματα.


Σε άρθρο του Γιώργου Καραγιάννη για το ιδεολόγημα του Κρυφού Σχολειού, που δημοσιεύτηκε στον Ημεροδρόμο, παρατίθεται φωτοτυπία από το _«Λεξικόν τετράγλωσσον, περιέχον τας τέσσαρας διαλέκτους, Ελληνικήν, πεζήν ήτοι απλήν Ρωμαϊκήν, Λατινικήν και Ιταλικήν»_, που εξέδωσε στη Βενετία ο Γεώργιος Κωνσταντίνου το 1757. Βιβλίο
[...] ευλαβώς τε προσφωνηθέν τω γαληνοτάτω, υψηλοτάτω, και θεοσεβεστάτω πρίγκιπι, _*κυρίω, κυρίω,*_ Ιωάννη Κωνσταντίνω, Βοεβόνδα τω Μαυροχορδάτω, αυθέντη και ηγεμόνι πάσης Ουγγροβλαχίας [...]


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2017)

Earion said:


> O Σαρτζετάκης, που επέμενε στο κεφαλαίο κάππα είχε δίκιο, από καθαρά τυπική πλευρά



Δεν ξέρω γιατί είχε δίκιο. Καταλαβαίνω την αναλογία με το Monsieur και το Mr., αλλά στη φράση «κύριος Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας» το κύριος έχει θέση επιθέτου. 

Άσε που τα κεφαλαία των τίτλων μου είχαν δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Σε περιοδικά του 19ου αιώνα συνηθιζόταν να υπογράφονται τα άρθρα, π.χ., par M. Bloom. Κι ο βιαστικός φοιτητής που σημείωνε βιβλιογραφία (δηλαδώ εγώ κάτι αιώνες πριν) θεωρούσε το Μ. αρχικό του ονόματος, κι αναρωτιόταν αν ο Α. Bloom που δημοσίευε για τα ίδια θέματα είναι συγγενής του Μ., και γιατί τόσοι συγγραφείς του περιοδικού έχουν μικρό όνομα που αρχίζει από Μ. :)


----------

